# KAOHSIUNG | Young Der One | 109m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Young Der One | 108.8m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C*







































Official source: 仰德．灣

Building Name: *Young Der One*

Native Name: *仰德灣*

Street Address: *No. 468, Qixian 2nd Rd., Yancheng Dist.*

City: *Kaohsiung* 

Country: *Taiwan* 

Developer: *Young Der Construction Co.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.629771, 120.284964*

Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *108.8m*

Height source: 高雄市高樓列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书

Current Building Status (Built, Proposed, Cancelled, Destroyed, etc...): *U/C*

Construction Dates--

started: *2018.07.19*
finished:

Above ground floors: *29*
Basement floors: *6*
Gross Floor area:
Unit count: *124* 

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): * residential / parking garage* 


2020.09.10









FB高都觀測站


----------

